# Flexpipe Bad source of Bad Gas Milage?



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

Ahhh the mesh seems to be falling off my flex pipe and the exhaust is starting to sound garbagey is thats even a word think this would mess up o2 sensors and cause bad gas milage?


----------



## Matt93SE (Sep 17, 2003)

it's very possible.

contact warpspeed performance and order a new y pipe. 
if your oxygen sensor has over 100k miles on it, then you should just replace it as well and be done with it.


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

it definately does hurt mileage.
partially by diluting the air charge getting to the o2 sensor.

I had a bad y-pipe on my 2nd max and it got me terrible mileage (12-14 mpg)


----------



## 92GOLDGXE (Nov 11, 2005)

hmm anyone know if a y pipe from a 1999 Maxima Gle would fit? its a vg30de and its in a local u pull it junkyard figure ill use this for the time being till i buy an aftermarket y


----------



## internetautomart (Mar 8, 2004)

92GOLDGXE said:


> hmm anyone know if a y pipe from a 1999 Maxima Gle would fit? its a vg30de and its in a local u pull it junkyard figure ill use this for the time being till i buy an aftermarket y


nope, VG30DE is not the same as a VG30E or a VE30DE


----------

